# first upgrade?



## Y2Muas (Oct 29, 2003)

newbie here... i was wondering if the Conforti Shark Injector is a good first upgrade on a 98 m3? by the way is there any other upgrade i should be doing at the same time and has any body had any problems after doing the software upgrade? any input would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2003)

I always understood it to have a negligible impact. 

But then again, what are your goals? Overall, I'd say the best first mod on an E36 M3 is the X-brace. I'd also debaffle the airbox for a free (rumored) 3 HP and great sound at WOT. Also replace suspension wear parts like bushings and shock mounts (and probably the shocks themselves).


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

There is no preceived performance improvement by debaffling the airbox. And virtually no sound difference unless you are at WOT and even then its not much.


Dosent the M3 already have the x brace?


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> There is no preceived performance improvement by debaffling the airbox. And virtually no sound difference unless you are at WOT and even then its not much.
> 
> Dosent the M3 already have the x brace?


Only convertibles.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> There is no preceived performance improvement by debaffling the airbox. And virtually no sound difference unless you are at WOT and even then its not much.
> 
> Dosent the M3 already have the x brace?


At the very worst, the baffle appears to be quite restrictive and better breathing is always welcome.

As for performance, the car may have felt a little punchier but it may very well have been in my head. The sound alone at WOT is worth doing the mod - much better than any CAI I've ever heard.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

ARCHER said:


> At the very worst, the baffle appears to be quite restrictive and better breathing is always welcome.
> 
> As for performance, the car may have felt a little punchier but it may very well have been in my head. The sound alone at WOT is worth doing the mod - much better than any CAI I've ever heard.


How often do you drive at WOT? :dunno:

Again I didnt experience ANY benefit from removing the baffle. But I didnt see any negatives either so I shed several ounces fro the very front of the car. So my car handles much better now. Turn in is much crisper than before I removed the baffle. :angel: I swear!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> How often do you drive at WOT? :dunno:
> 
> Again I didnt experience ANY benefit from removing the baffle. But I didnt see any negatives either so I shed several ounces fro the very front of the car. So my car handles much better now. Turn in is much crisper than before I removed the baffle. :angel: I swear!!


 My butt dyno felt a small increase in HP and I definitely think the engine sounds better at WOT. BTW, I do experience WOT probably once a trip. I just can't resist.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> My butt dyno felt a small increase in HP


do you really think you can feel a 3HP difference?


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

atyclb said:


> do you really think you can feel a 3HP difference?


And do you really think it was 3 HP. Id bet a Dinan CAI that it didnt.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> How often do you drive at WOT? :dunno:


I am at WOT at least once per session.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

ARCHER said:


> I am at WOT at least once per session.


Ditto. I don't hit redline nearly that often, but for brief bursts I take every WOT chance I get.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Even I go WOT multiple times/day


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

atyclb said:


> Even I go WOT multiple times/day


I picked up R&T yesterday and guess what's on the cover...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

ARCHER said:


> I picked up R&T yesterday and guess what's on the cover...


Something about the best handling car in the world or something?

Or was it, the most fun car to drive, I can't remember. :dunno:

No, no..it was the Purest Sports Car on the Planet.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

atyclb said:


> Something about the best handling car in the world or something?
> 
> Or was it, the most fun car to drive, I can't remember. :dunno:
> 
> No, no..it was the Purest Sports Car on the Planet.


Alright, that's enough. :slap:


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

Didn't notice any difference in sound after removing the baffle. I go WOT at least once every voyage. 

I think the best first upgrade for the M3 is a good set of Koni SA shocks. Most E36 M3s I've driven have horribly worn suspensions. 

John V


----------

